# Campers, what do you eat?



## Brandane (15 Jul 2014)

I have done cycle camping, but previously relied on eating out. I now want to tackle some self catering. I plan to buy a basic one ring camping stove and to keep weight down will probably just carry a single pot, or one of those where the lid doubles as a frying pan.
Obviously this restricts menu options somewhat! Also having no fridge will mean tins or buying just enough food for one meal at a time. I am thinking stir fries or pasta dishes, eaten straight from the pot. Tins of sausages and beans would get very boring, very quickly.
What do the rest of you do for non boring food?!


----------



## 0lonerider (15 Jul 2014)

you can alsorts of meals in tins! even a 3 course xmas dinner. try 
pkts of dried paster + sauce, or soups,noodles,ect


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jul 2014)

Omlettes are always good and you can throw anything you have to hand into it. Tasty, quick and nourishing.


----------



## Crankarm (15 Jul 2014)

Dominoes Pizzas? Those scooters can get anywhere.

Trangia running on gas plus another small light stove. One stove is too restrictive imho.

You can cook lots of stuff, ok probably not as much as you could at home with access to your kitchen, but you won't starve, certainly not in the UK as towns supermarkets and shops are never far away.


----------



## Teuchter (15 Jul 2014)

I've cooked almost every meal imaginable on my Trangia, from porridge and fry-ups to an elaborate chilli con carne. This was reindeer, tatties and onions while on motorbike tour in Finland...






If weight is an issue (walking or cycling), I take dried pasta or rice packets. Come in a variety of flavours and you don't need to carry extra water to cook them... as long as you're camping by a clean looking source of water I'd trust it to cook with as boiling it up in the course of the cooking will kill anything in it (at least I've never caught anything!). This makes dried food a lot lighter than canned food where you're carrying the weight of the liquid with them. I tend to carry a few packets with me and then I'm sorted if I find myself somewhere where I can't buy something different locally.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Jul 2014)

Take a 2 pan set, rice or pasta will continue to cook if you take it off the heat (when boiling) and put the pan on some folded up newspaper (insulating) you can then cook some sauce or a curry/stirfry in the other pan, or warm up meatballs etc.
Its a good idea to practice some meal ideas at home because nothing beats a good meal eaten outdoors and touring/camping should not prove an obstacle to this.


----------



## rich p (15 Jul 2014)

Cous cous, lardons, tuna, sadines, diced chicken, onion, tinned sauces, small pasta, salad, beer, red wine, bread.
I've done steaks when I fancy a bit of red meat. 
Just think imaginatively and there are lots of possibilties. Ready made kebabs from butchers and supermarkets taken off the skewer are good.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Jul 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Beans, more beans and rice pudding.


One man tent?


----------



## yello (15 Jul 2014)

It's not gourmet, I'd be the first to admit. Invariably pasta/rice with possibly a tinned sauce of some kind. Perhaps some salad, if I can find a smallish bag of mixed leaves or somesuch. It can get more exotic on odd occasions but not as a rule.

I try not to carry a lot of food so I'm somewhat at the mercy of the local store. One has to be creative sometimes!

There's always somewhere to eat during the day if necessary.


----------



## snorri (15 Jul 2014)

Teuchter said:


> while on motorbike tour in Finland...


Hey! That's cheating, you can carry a lot more cooking kit on a motor bike, different ball game altogether..


----------



## Crankarm (15 Jul 2014)

raleighnut said:


> One man tent?



which inflates to make a balloon ……………….


----------



## Dave Davenport (15 Jul 2014)

As per Yello, we carry some rice, pasta, jar of pasta sauce stuff or pesto and some stock cubes. Means you're never going to go hungry and you can chuck in what ever you can get locally, bit of bread & cheese and a couple of bottlers of wine and you're sorted.
In Spain last year we ate out most of the time as it was pretty cheap (three courses with wine for £10'ish) but in France this year we'll probably do our own thing most of the time as it tends to be a lot dearer.


----------



## steveindenmark (15 Jul 2014)

I used to take all the cooking gear and food but in the end I thought sod this for a game of soldiers. 12 years of eating in the Woods while I was in the army put me off it. 
Unless you are in third World country there is food almost everywhere. In Europe supermarkets can provide you with enough cold food to keep you well fed. Fast food places, cafes, restaurants. There is food everywhere.

I stopped on the Way home for 10 minutes to eat cherries growing wild. I do take a flask of hot water and coffee with me though.

Steve


----------



## snorri (15 Jul 2014)

Wot steveindenmark said^^^.
The only place I've had to cook over the camp stove was Iceland where there were few facilities for eating out and menus seemed to be restricted to pizza or fried chicken.
It's not just the food, it is the use of a proper chair for the hour or so it takes to eat and drink that makes eating out one of the pleasures of a tour for me.


----------



## Ticktockmy (15 Jul 2014)

If you have a stove, and a cooking pot you can knock some really nice meals, depending where in the world you are, as different peeps have different tastes it very hard to recommend what suits you. For myself I am happy to eat bland food day after day which make life that much easier. When I am touring or Backpacking, I tend to visit Poundland, as they often have some handy Boil in the bag meals similar to the British Army boil in the bag, I would say work out some menus, then practise making them up and cooking them at home using your one ring stove, must better than learning in a wet tent when thee wind and rain is blowing a storm.


----------



## growingvegetables (15 Jul 2014)

In some of ethnic stores you can get prepared packeted Indian meals - originally produced for the Indian army rations. Forget boil-in-the-bag Uncle Ben's. These are GOOD.

Usually carry a couple. Otherwise - rice or pasta (with a few added flavours  - I always carry garlic, chilli pepper, and black pepper)


----------



## yello (15 Jul 2014)

steve & snorri have got me to thinking. There's a certain degree of pfaff and discomfort/inconvenience (not to mention weight) to carting your own food, cookware etc around. When you can eat for sod all from supermarkets and the like, you have to ask yourself if it's worth it. Depends on many factors, of course, where you're going and for how long not least, but there are certainly arguments for not bothering.

I'm riding there and back to the UK early next month (basically a week on the road) and I'm not bothering with cooking stuff.


----------



## djb1971 (15 Jul 2014)

The cookset and crap camp cooking skills are part of the enjoyment for me. 

It's an adventure


----------



## yello (15 Jul 2014)

I'm beginning to wonder if the cooking doesn't also function as something to do of an evening.

Tent up, shower.... then what???


----------



## Brandane (15 Jul 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> I used to take all the cooking gear and food but in the end I thought sod this for a game of soldiers. 12 years of eating in the Woods while I was in the army put me off it.
> Unless you are in third World country there is food almost everywhere. In Europe supermarkets can provide you with enough cold food to keep you well fed. Fast food places, cafes, restaurants. There is food everywhere.
> 
> I stopped on the Way home for 10 minutes to eat cherries growing wild. I do take a flask of hot water and coffee with me though.
> ...





snorri said:


> Wot steveindenmark said^^^.
> The only place I've had to cook over the camp stove was Iceland where there were few facilities for eating out and menus seemed to be restricted to pizza or fried chicken.
> It's not just the food, it is the use of a proper chair for the hour or so it takes to eat and drink that makes eating out one of the pleasures of a tour for me.


It was my most recent trip to France which convinced me that self catering is the way to go. Restaurant prices there seem to have shot up, and sometimes for not great meals. I reckon I can do better myself at a fraction of the cost, and on top of that I don't particularly enjoy going off to a restaurant when traveling alone.
As for having the use of a proper chair for an hour; that is not needed in my case - I have a Brooks saddle .


----------



## yello (15 Jul 2014)

Brandane said:


> Restaurant prices there seem to have shot up, and sometimes for not great meals.



An observation I'd agree with. You're hard pressed to find a set lunch for less than €11 these days, and that'll be nothing more than functional. But one doesn't have to eat at restaurants. 

I dunno, I'll report back in mid August after my real world experiences!


----------



## djb1971 (15 Jul 2014)

I always carry a couple of the 'look what we found' bitb meals or ration pack type meals and use rice or pasta to bulk them up. They've saved me from going hungry on a few occasions in Scotland when I've not found 'proper' food. They take little space up in a pannier and weigh very little. There's no washing up either if you eat straight from the bag. They are a big upgrade from tinned food but not like cooking fresh stuff. 

Fresh food is not worth carrying, just get your ingredients when you pass a local shop. I don't know what I'll fancy eating tomorrow when touring, it's nice to have a choice.


----------



## stephenjubb (15 Jul 2014)

Brandane said:


> I have done cycle camping, but previously relied on eating out. I now want to tackle some self catering. I plan to buy a basic one ring camping stove and to keep weight down will probably just carry a single pot, or one of those where the lid doubles as a frying pan.
> Obviously this restricts menu options somewhat! Also having no fridge will mean tins or buying just enough food for one meal at a time. I am thinking stir fries or pasta dishes, eaten straight from the pot. Tins of sausages and beans would get very boring, very quickly.
> What do the rest of you do for non boring food?!



If you want to eat pizza (or anything you can cook in an oven at home) have a look at this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Outback-O...399?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3cd195f4a7


----------



## Brandane (15 Jul 2014)

stephenjubb said:


> If you want to eat pizza (or anything you can cook in an oven at home) have a look at this
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Outback-O...399?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3cd195f4a7


Don't know that I would use that enough to justify the cost TBH.. If only someone would invent a solar powered, portable, lightweight microwave!


----------



## HelenD123 (15 Jul 2014)

I could manage without a stove for a few days but after that the novelty of eating out would wear off and it would get too expensive. I actually quite like cooking as well. It's rarely a chore at the end of a day in the saddle. In the same way a hotel/B&B is a treat after camping for a while, a meal out if I see somewhere I really fancy is a treat instead of cooking. I guess I like variety.


----------



## rich p (15 Jul 2014)

I do a mixture - it really isn't a one or the other question.
Cycling, camping and cooking for yourself, is a low cost therapy for me. I get a kick out of having such a good time on a 2-person budget of 20 to 30 Euros or so.
It's not always practical, or the novelty would wear off, but it I get a kick out of doing something that is so different from my normal, middle-class life.
I do only tour in southern European climes though and I may not be so sanguine if I was doing it in a cold, rainy environment.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Jul 2014)

I'd be lost without a stove, no coffee or green tea in a morning, purgatory. As for star*ucks, co*ta et al I wouldn't drink that if they paid me. When I go on a touring Holiday (or backpacking) the emphasis is on Holiday, not what can I get away without taking.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Jul 2014)

What does everybody do about milk?


----------



## vernon (16 Jul 2014)

coffeejo said:


> What does everybody do about milk?



I use coffee whitener.


----------



## yello (16 Jul 2014)

After a night's contemplation, I've decided the cooking stove is part of the experience. It wouldn't be cycle touring without boiling up a pan of pasta nor, and more importantly, a cup of coffee (grounds, not instant, as my 'luxury' is a coffee pot!)

Re milk, I carry powdered milk for when there's none fresh.


----------



## mysticmeg (16 Jul 2014)

Milk, my guilty secret... normally take no sugar in coffee but tubes of condensed milk for camping = sweet white coffee, rich sweet porridge and I will have burnt off the calories during the day, surely.


----------



## MarkF (16 Jul 2014)

yello said:


> steve & snorri have got me to thinking. There's a certain degree of pfaff and discomfort/inconvenience (not to mention weight) to carting your own food, cookware etc around. When you can eat for sod all from supermarkets and the like, you have to ask yourself if it's worth it. Depends on many factors, of course, where you're going and for how long not least, but there are certainly arguments for not bothering.
> 
> I'm riding there and back to the UK early next month (basically a week on the road) and I'm not bothering with cooking stuff.



I agree, not helpful to the OP I know.  I use supermarkets & my cooking kit comprises of 1 x spork.


----------



## byegad (16 Jul 2014)

I used to do this while camping. 

One ring two pans and a deep dished plate. 

Boil quick cook pasta.
Put cooked pasta on ground with plate on top and heat a packet sauce in other pan.
Pour heated sauce over pasta and put back on stove at low heat for a couple of minutes.
Wash sauce pan out and put ready custard mix and water/milk into pan.
Take pasta/sauce mix off stove and put custard on to stove. Eat Pasta.
Cut up some fruit, bananas are good and add to custard.
Clean out pasta pan and fill with water for tea, put on stove
Eat fruit and custard.
Make tea.

I later added a Hexi Stove bought from a War Surplus store. Damn useful as a second fast heat source, takes up very little space and weighs next to nothing.


----------



## Teuchter (16 Jul 2014)

byegad said:


> I later added a Hexi Stove bought from a War Surplus store. Damn useful as a second fast heat source, takes up very little space and weighs next to nothing.


I spent many weekends as a teenager up the hills, cooking the old tinned army ration packs and things like cans of beans on hexi stoves. It was a revelation when I invested in a camping gas stove and realised I could actually control the heat I cooked with!

I got a few of them again a couple of years ago to introduce the kids to campsite cooking, having them cook tinned curries straight on top of the stove on a windswept hilltop. They loved it.


----------



## Brandane (16 Jul 2014)

growingvegetables said:


> In some of ethnic stores you can get prepared packeted Indian meals - originally produced for the Indian army rations. Forget boil-in-the-bag Uncle Ben's. These are GOOD.
> 
> Usually carry a couple. Otherwise - rice or pasta (with a few added flavours  - I always carry garlic, chilli pepper, and black pepper)


Do "Vesta" still make those dried curries with rice? Just add boiling water and simmer for ten minutes. Then feed it to the dog, who will probably also walk away from it! They were rough .


----------



## Durian (16 Jul 2014)

Brandane said:


> Do "Vesta" still make those dried curries with rice? Just add boiling water and simmer for ten minutes. Then feed it to the dog, who will probably also walk away from it! They were rough .



I used to love them. Cleaning the saucepan out afterwards though was a pain, that curry sauce stuck like glue, no idea what it did to my insides!


----------



## bigjim (16 Jul 2014)

I don't find eating out in France too expensive. I've had 3 course meals for 11€ without wine last year. The motel chains usually have a good restaurant attached and I enjoyed an all you can eat 2 course buffet meal for 12€. Even less if you are staying at the motel as you get 5% off vouchers. Good food as well.
The roadside butty vans in France are excellent. Food is fantastic and silly cheap.
I cook on a single stove. Buy a tin of something in the camp shop, if there is one, plus youghurt and a pastry and a cheap bottle of plonk. Lovely.
I also use an esbit titanium stove. I've never found esbit tablets available in France though.


----------



## Bodhbh (16 Jul 2014)

I'm fine with cold stuff - and enjoy just trying all the local bread/cheese/meat/mustard/sausage/whatever. I can't be bothered with cooking or washing up - or with researching cooking gear, which is yet one more thing to noodle about. So it's the cold food mixed up with eating out for me. I do get that it's great cooking al fresco and bbqing and really enjoy it when car camping - you've got a whole day to fill - but not so much when touring.


----------



## Profpointy (16 Jul 2014)

I just cooker proper food when camping - not as "proper" as roast dinner (unless car camping), but stews, pasta, curry etc are easy enough on a single burner. Get the stew / curry / bolgnaise etc nearly cooked, then put lid on and get the rice / pasta / potatoes boiling then back to the stew for a last heat-up.

Pizza can be done if you've a frypan with a lid but a bit tricky on a tranga. Basically you fry/bake the dough - bit like a Nan bread or similar, turn it over, then put the (cooked) toppings and cheese on. With the lid down, the cheese melts in the steam.

Roast beef needs a bigger pan and a lot of meths and time, so better suited to car camping.

Sausages, chops, steak, fryups etc are obviously easy enough.

And cycling you can shop at any convenient shop along the way, so it's not as if you're in the wilds carrying it all on your back.

Why put up with tinned or dried crap?


----------



## Brandane (16 Jul 2014)

Profpointy said:


> And cycling you can shop at any convenient shop along the way, so it's not as if you're in the wilds carrying it all on your back.
> 
> Why put up with tinned or dried crap?


Unless you happen to find yourself in rural France on a holiday weekend. The French take their Sundays and public holidays very seriously! I couldn't even find a bottle of water for sale; I ended up having to scrounge from people out in their gardens. The holiday weekend lasted for 3 days BTW..


----------



## Profpointy (16 Jul 2014)

Brandane said:


> Unless you happen to find yourself in rural France on a holiday weekend. The French take their Sundays and public holidays very seriously! I couldn't even find a bottle of water for sale; I ended up having to scrounge from people out in their gardens. The holiday weekend lasted for 3 days BTW..



fair point - has happened to me whilst on walking tour in semi tourist area - nothing much open till July. I could have got a haircut, or gone to the pharmacy but cafe, bread or dinner - no !

that said, some pasta / rice , garlic and chorizio in your panniers and you won't starve for a day or two till you can stock up.


----------



## yello (16 Jul 2014)

Yep, pretty much every French town has a hairdressers and a pharmacy! 

Good money in pharmacies. The country loves it's (legal) drugs and the state funds much of it. The ideal middle man job if you think about it - punters fill their boots and someone else picks up the tab!


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Jul 2014)

When we were in Nice we went to Carrafours Supermarket. They had a huge deli were they were cooking about 5 dishes in massive pans. It was so cheap, you got loads and it was great food.

Look out for Carrafour delis.

Steve


----------



## Teuchter (17 Jul 2014)

Profpointy said:


> I just cooker proper food when camping - not as "proper" as roast dinner (unless car camping), but stews, pasta, curry etc are easy enough on a single burner. Get the stew / curry / bolgnaise etc nearly cooked, then put lid on and get the rice / pasta / potatoes boiling then back to the stew for a last heat-up.
> 
> Pizza can be done if you've a frypan with a lid but a bit tricky on a tranga. Basically you fry/bake the dough - bit like a Nan bread or similar, turn it over, then put the (cooked) toppings and cheese on. With the lid down, the cheese melts in the steam.
> 
> ...


Agreed, and it is amazing what you can achieve with a Trangia!



> And cycling you can shop at any convenient shop along the way, so it's not as if you're in the wilds carrying it all on your back.
> 
> Why put up with tinned or dried crap?


Unless you're in more remote parts that draw many tourers for the very reason of their remoteness. In the North West Highlands, the nearest convenient shop is probably 20 miles back the way you came and if it's the day before its weekly stock delivery from civilisation, you'd likely be faced with having to make a meal out of a packet of dried lentils, a two finger kitkat and a postcard of a sheep in a red phone box


----------



## cardiac case (17 Jul 2014)

Every meal should have a meat content so….


----------



## Profpointy (17 Jul 2014)

Teuchter said:


> Agreed, and it is amazing what you can achieve with a Trangia!
> 
> 
> Unless you're in more remote parts that draw many tourers for the very reason of their remoteness. In the North West Highlands, the nearest convenient shop is probably 20 miles back the way you came and if it's the day before its weekly stock delivery from civilisation, you'd likely be faced with having to make a meal out of a packet of dried lentils, a two finger kitkat and a postcard of a sheep in a red phone box


 
And veg is pretty much unavailable entirely in the highlands. I recall the grocer in glencoe having approx 1 onion - and that was mouldy. Though they did have 5 types of midge repellent


----------



## psmiffy (17 Jul 2014)

If I can find a decent butcher - then fillet steak - there are bits of Europe that it can be difficult to find well stocked shop and supermarkets - but with a bit of planning its not difficult to find the ingredients to manufacture a meal that is better in quality and quantity at a quarter of the price of a meal in a restaurant


----------



## rich p (17 Jul 2014)

coffeejo said:


> What does everybody do about milk?


I drink black coffee from a Mocha and earl grey without milk.


----------



## djb1971 (17 Jul 2014)

coffeejo said:


> What does everybody do about milk?


Green tea and black coffee. I may carry the odd hot chocolate or latte sachet to fool me into thinking I've had a milky drink. I must be a bit thick because it works


----------



## djb1971 (17 Jul 2014)

Also don't need milk when drinking this. It's a bit heavy to lug around but it's great having fresh coffee


----------



## snorri (17 Jul 2014)

Teuchter said:


> Unless you're in more remote parts that draw many tourers for the very reason of their remoteness. In the North West Highlands,...................., you'd likely be faced with having to make a meal out of a packet of dried lentils, a two finger kitkat nd a postcard of a sheep in a red phone box


...or a bit of venison or mutton roadkill, or salmon fresh from the river, mackerel fresh from the sea, or a nice fat puffin from the cliffs.


----------



## mcshroom (17 Jul 2014)

I tend to carry those little coffee milk cartons like the one's you get in supermarket cafes (sometimes very like if I remember to liberate enough of them )

As for cooking, I carry some pasta and stock cubes for something warm, but often live of sandwiches or oatcakes and cheese.


----------



## Teuchter (18 Jul 2014)

snorri said:


> ...or a bit of venison or mutton roadkill, or salmon fresh from the river, mackerel fresh from the sea, or a nice fat puffin from the cliffs.


Baked hedgehog, anyone?

Now you've got me craving mackerel fried in oatmeal. That's tonight's dinner plan sorted (not fresh from the sea, unfortunately).


----------



## raleighnut (18 Jul 2014)

Teuchter said:


> Baked hedgehog, anyone?
> 
> Now you've got me craving mackerel fried in oatmeal. That's tonight's dinner plan sorted (not fresh from the sea, unfortunately).


Lovely on a bed of rice with peas.


----------



## Brandane (18 Jul 2014)

raleighnut said:


> Lovely on a bed of rice with peas.


Hedgehog or mackerel?


----------



## raleighnut (18 Jul 2014)

Brandane said:


> Hedgehog or mackerel?


Either


----------



## tadpole (18 Jul 2014)

Camping on my own I fit everything I need into a 20ltr rucksack Cook on a mini gas stove £6 off ebay, gas £3 per mini cartridge. last three or so days of hot food. but for slightly more variety I'm sure that this guys take on thing could be modded to suit


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Jul 2014)

Brandane said:


> Do "Vesta" still make those dried curries with rice? Just add boiling water and simmer for ten minutes. Then feed it to the dog, who will probably also walk away from it! They were rough .



A different age wasn't it? I remember the ads from my distant childhood - they were considered rather sophisticated I think. Too sophisticated for our family for sure. Remember that Michael Caine Harry Palmer film where he's considered a gourmet because he selects his TINNED mushrooms? Look at this way, your most humble efforts with a Trangia are likely to be fine dining compared to the ***t many Brits used to eat. And some still do of course.

Linking from that to the main topic, I'd avoid the pasta sauces praised by many on here - most are a manufacturer's slimy (in two senses at least) experiment in adulteration. The main ingredient is of course tomato, and processed at that. Just pick up a tin of tomatoes, available in even the humblest shop so you can easily pick one up each day. All tomato and juice. You can chop them (if needed) and add some better stuff of your own for flavouring, or lightly fry some peppers/onions or whatever and just chuck that in. You don't need to heat the tomatoes any more than you do the "sauce" though many Brits do. Tins can cost as little as 25p. Spend the money saved on adultered slime on wine.

I can recommend Aldi red pesto. Not just for pesto dishes. Mix it in with other stuff, including tin of above mentioned tmatoes, to boost the flavour. Oh and you can always chuck in one or two tomatoes as well. Tomatoes rule - good for you - I used to find them boring as kid but have sen the light.


----------



## saoirse50 (21 Jul 2014)

Profpointy said:


> And veg is pretty much unavailable entirely in the highlands. I recall the grocer in glencoe having approx 1 onion - and that was mouldy. Though they did have 5 types of midge repellent


I might have agreed with this comment a few years back. I remember one trip, maybe 15 years ago, with my daughter, wandering into the first shop we had encountered for many miles. A small shed really, stocked with a few tins and packets, a few bottles of sterilised milk and a handful of shrivelled carrots, neeps and potatoes. However, times have changed, and there are a fair few decently stocked shops and small supermarkets these days. Enough to ensure that on my last trip, 4 weeks in May and June, covering, Coll, Outer Hebrides and a fair chunk of the North West coast to a bit beyond Durness, I was able to eat plenty of well balanced meals with fresh veg and fruit every day. Lovely Scottish raspberries and strawberries for breakfast with my porridge too. Here is a sample, although it's hard to see the broccoli, Savoy cabbage and wild garlic over which the fish is being steamed (in a splash of dry white wine of course)


----------



## Sara_H (21 Jul 2014)

I like cous cous, the packs with flavouring in are good and then add veg, mixed beans, chick peas etc to them. You can get packs of pasta too. 

And I know this isn't normal but I really like Smash potato! Smash and vegetarian sausage with vegetarian bisto is usually the meal on the first night!


----------



## saoirse50 (21 Jul 2014)

Sara_H said:


> I like cous cous, the packs with flavouring in are good and then add veg, mixed beans, chick peas etc to them. You can get packs of pasta too.
> 
> And I know this isn't normal but I really like Smash potato! Smash and vegetarian sausage with vegetarian bisto is usually the meal on the first night!


Smash and baked beans is great...eat too much smash, though, and it does very odd things to your digestive system DAHIKT


----------



## Sara_H (21 Jul 2014)

saoirse50 said:


> Smash and baked beans is great...eat too much smash, though, and it does very odd things to your digestive system DAHIKT


You can mitigate the effects by having prunes for pudding.


----------



## mcshroom (21 Jul 2014)

Far more fun feeding smash to the ducks (they like it too)


----------



## snorri (21 Jul 2014)

Profpointy said:


> And veg is pretty much unavailable entirely in the highlands.


I don't like being quite so blunt, but your post is misleading, in fact it is complete and utter nonsense.


----------



## Profpointy (21 Jul 2014)

snorri said:


> I don't like being quite so blunt, but your post is misleading, in fact it is complete and utter nonsense.



mild exaggeration at worst

Joking aside even the most veg free and down market emporium in the highlands will probably be selling the best beef you could find anywhere on earth


----------



## jay clock (21 Jul 2014)

1 Fried merguez (spicy sausage) with packet rice and fresh tomatoes https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/pic/?o=2x&pic_id=1407916&size=large
2 Fresh blackberry and apple https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/pic/?o=2x&pic_id=1402024&size=large
3 A leftover peshwari naan heated over the flame makes the world's best breakfast


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jul 2014)

Surprised nobodys mentioned the "burnt weeny sandwich" so loved by Frank Zappa he used it as an album title.
Instructions,
Stick fork into hot dog then hold in open flame (fire or stove) turning until slightly charred, wrap in a slice of bread then scoff (mustard optional) 
Source:- The Real Frank Zappa Book.


----------



## doog (21 Jul 2014)

[QUOTE="Sara_H, post: 3190343, member: 14522"*]I like cous cous, the packs with flavouring in are good and then add veg, mixed beans, chick peas etc to them. *You can get packs of pasta too.

And I know this isn't normal but I really like Smash potato! Smash and vegetarian sausage with vegetarian bisto is usually the meal on the first night![/QUOTE]

cous cous is my staple diet on tour, they used to do packets of zingy type tuna / pepper/lemon etc but havent seen it lately.


----------



## saoirse50 (21 Jul 2014)

Sara_H said:


> You can mitigate the effects by having prunes for pudding.


Smash and baked beans, followed by a dessert of stewed prunes. Mmmmm. Then nine hours or so in the saddle. Not sure quite sure what the results of that might be. And not certain I want to find out! I'll take your word for it...and stick to maybe one dish of Smash and beans per tour.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jul 2014)

saoirse50 said:


> Smash and baked beans, followed by a dessert of stewed prunes. Mmmmm. Then nine hours or so in the saddle. Not sure quite sure what the results of that might be. And not certain I want to find out! I'll take your word for it...and stick to maybe one dish of Smash and beans per tour.


Sounds more like 9 hours on the porcelain saddle to me.


----------



## Brandane (22 Jul 2014)

Had a try at this self catering camping last night. Took the motorbike, so weight wasn't so much of an issue. Headed down to the Solway coast near Kirkcudbright, and camped at Brighouse bay. £20.50  for a space in a field! I was expecting en-suite facilities and a team of butlers to erect my tent and cook my dinner for me. Alas, the bogs were 5 minutes walk away and cooking was down to me, as was erecting the tent.
I had stopped at a Sainsburys en route, and deciding to keep it simple, bought a packet of dried Batchelors mexican chilli, and a tin of new potatoes. Well what can I say but it was dross! If you must sell such tasteless crap, Batchelors, at least add some extra hot chilli powder so that we can't tell. This was some bland soya nonsense which had a cheek to call itself mexican chilli. Thankfully I had taken some home made lentil and bacon soup too, so I survived.
All part of the learning curve.
So next time I have to make some more effort and carry some better ingredients, in line with the advice given on this thread.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jul 2014)

£ 20.50  For a feckin tent, did the guy not like motorcycles or did he think you were English, Unreal


----------



## Brandane (22 Jul 2014)

raleighnut said:


> £ 20.50  For a feckin tent, did the guy not like motorcycles or did he think you were English, Unreal


It's twice as much as I have ever paid in the past, anywhere. I am just hoping this is not some new trend. I only do camping as a cheap option, if I could afford hotels or B&Bs then that is where I would be. No surprise that there were only 2 other tents in my field (space for about 30) despite perfect weather and school holidays. Hope the greedy barstewards put themselves out of business.


----------



## Teuchter (23 Jul 2014)

This is why I much prefer wild camping to using campsites. Of course finding a good wild camping spot is difficult or impossible in many parts of the country unless you're into "stealth camping". Where it is possible though, to me at least there's no comparison between camping in a scenic, secluded and remote location instead of in a soggy field next to a load of other (probably noisy) folk in tents. I can live without showers for a couple of nights (if I'm by myself!) and wouldn't want to pay for your average campsite toilets anyway.

I leave campsites for when I'm taking the wife and kids in the car... and always pack my earplugs when I do!


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jul 2014)

At least nowadays with the "clean up after your dog" campaign there are bins where they expect to find crap in carrier bags.
For a laugh sometime look on Sheldons pages (Retro Raleighs) and follow the link in bicycle humor to Ken Kifers page The article "how to camp anywhere" had me in stitches.


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 Feb 2020)

Good stuff is what I eat when camping. I discovered a new (to me) recipe that suits one pot and camping in France (availability of Merguez at almost all butchers). The recipe is for Shakshuka, as made popular to us none mediterranean's by Yotam Ottolenghi.
Merguez, red pepper, onion, tomatoes, yoghurt or feta for dressing, eggs and spices/herbs from your travelling stash. In the Loire valley during summer all of the ingredients can be had without straying far from the river tracks and byways.
If I could find a none stick titanium sauteuse of 25cm diameter with detachable handle my camping gear would be complete, deep pans are handy but for sauce reduction they are crap.


----------



## mudsticks (8 Feb 2020)

I usually take home dehydrated dried veg to add to cous cous, quick cook pasta, instant mash.

Also packet soups, including miso, made thicker to make a kind of sauce.
In terms of protein to go with, jerky or other dried meat.
Hard cheese, dried sausage both of which last well unrefrigerated.

Oatcakes and squeezey cheese, or tortilla wraps with tinned or packetted fish.
Those mayo sachets from pubs make an adequate butter substitute, if you've picked up some bread in town.

In the mountains I will put up with the extra weight, and carefully cosset a few tomatoes over a few days to go with lunch.

In addition to taking decent branded dehydrated ready meals - favourite make right now is 'Firepot'.

For pudding - packet custard is naughty but nice.. With a few biscuits.

Nice to have some dark chocolate on board too.

Breakfast usually muesli with the milk powder ready added into portions.

Lots more things you can take, but it depends on your taste / budget / dietary needs.

Having said all that, if you are camping near a pub or restaurant, I think it's only polite to support the local services


----------



## Oxford Dave (8 Feb 2020)

Teuchter said:


> I've cooked almost every meal imaginable on my Trangia, from porridge and fry-ups to an elaborate chilli con carne. This was reindeer, tatties and onions while on motorbike tour in Finland...
> View attachment 276280



I spot a bottle of Karhu olut there - I have the Karhu (bear) logo tattooed on my arm as a memento of the years I lived in Finland.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Feb 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> Good stuff is what I eat when camping. I discovered a new (to me) recipe that suits one pot and camping in France (availability of Merguez at almost all butchers). The recipe is for Shakshuka, as made popular to us none mediterranean's by Yotam Ottolenghi.
> Merguez, red pepper, onion, tomatoes, yoghurt or feta for dressing, eggs and spices/herbs from your travelling stash. In the Loire valley during summer all of the ingredients can be had without straying far from the river tracks and byways.
> If I could find a none stick titanium sauteuse of 25cm diameter with detachable handle my camping gear would be complete, deep pans are handy but for sauce reduction they are crap.


Interesting recipe.
(will have to google one or two bits)
but why titanium?
I understand that it's a poor heat conductor.
What's wrong with simply ally or preferably stainless steel?
What do you cook these creations on? ie: what stove?


----------



## snorri (8 Feb 2020)

Campers, what do you not eat?
Six year old threads that have been reheated


----------



## mudsticks (8 Feb 2020)

snorri said:


> Campers, what do you not eat?
> Six year old threads that have been reheated



Because innovation, and new ideas in a camping food are not a thing??


----------



## snorri (8 Feb 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Because innovation, and new ideas in a camping food are not a thing??


Sure, but innovative ideas deserve a new thread.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Feb 2020)

snorri said:


> Sure, but innovative ideas deserve a new thread.


no, it's the same topic so this is the right place.

Hell, humans have been around for a long time pursuing certain interests (little new under the sun) so one thread is just fine and dandy.


----------



## mudsticks (8 Feb 2020)

snorri said:


> Sure, but innovative ideas deserve a new thread.



But my idea of innovation, maybe someone else's old news. 

There are only so many foodstuffs out there. 
It's the treatment, and the combination, that changes. 

As @Blue Hills says, there's very little actually new under the sun.. 

Trust me - I'm a farmer.


----------



## mudsticks (8 Feb 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Interesting recipe.
> (will have to google one or two bits)
> but why titanium?
> I understand that it's a poor heat conductor.
> ...



Us lightweight campers prefer titanium because of its weight saving and durability.
Conductivity not a problem. 

Plus it makes us feel all space age and forward thinking - - and considerably poorer 

Tried seasoning a shallow titanium pan, with very hot oil, in order to be able to fry eggs in it whilst camping. 

Results were underwhelming...


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Feb 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Us lightweight campers prefer titanium because of its weight saving and durability.
> Conductivity not a problem.
> 
> Plus it makes us feel all space age and forward thinking - - and considerably poorer
> ...


confused.
So you like titanium cooking stuff or not?
I'm still p'ed off from the sales chap who tried to divert me from a half price trangia duossal set in favour of a rocket jet multifuel thing meant for folk on everest ledges.

P'ed off that I let the former pass but was at least sensible enough to let the alternative second suggestion rest awhile in my head and then rejected as "peformance" addicted.


----------



## mudsticks (8 Feb 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> confused.
> So you like titanium cooking stuff or not?
> I'm still p'ed off from the sales chap who tried to divert me from a half price trangia duossal set in favour of a rocket jet multifuel thing meant for folk on everest ledges.
> 
> P'ed off that I let the former pass but was at least sensible enough to let the alternative second suggestion rest awhile in my head and then rejected as "peformance" addicted.



Both like and use titanium for cooking.
But it has its limitations.

Frying eggs being one.

Mostly use it with a very lightweight alcohol stove set up - less fierce, and lighter than gas. Can put a simmer ring on burner to calm the flame down for sautéing oinions etc.
Much lighter than a trangia.

Even when not on Everest ledges

Fuel easier to find. Stove harder to knock over.

Titanium pot sits within the rim of the cone, alu can meths burner underneath






It's probs not so crucial to have it all so lightweight for bike touring, but given that it all doubles up for backpacking it makes sense to use the same kit, and save the grammes


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Feb 2020)

Here you go. Practise at home first.

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/collection/one-pot


----------



## oldwheels (9 Feb 2020)

I often refer to the Backpacker’s Cookbook by Dave Coustick. My copy was published in 1996 so may not be available now. I use these books for ideas and adapt to suit myself. My wife who was an excellent cook regarded cookbooks as for wimps and this has rubbed off on me. There have been some disasters but not many.


----------



## Vantage (9 Feb 2020)

Regarding titanium cookware, I bought a cheap 3 piece set from amazon a while back. 
To be honest, it isn't a great deal lighter than the alloy set it replaced and cooking times are a little longer however, it does excel in one area. It loses heat very quickly. I'm able to use the same pot used for heating the water as a mug straight afterwards without melting my lips to its edges. I don't have to worry about it melting the tent floor when I put I'd down either. 
Plus, it's Titanium! Ooooooooooh!


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Feb 2020)

Vantage said:


> Regarding titanium cookware, I bought a cheap 3 piece set from amazon a while back.
> To be honest, it isn't a great deal lighter than the alloy set it replaced and cooking times are a little longer however, it does excel in one area. It loses heat very quickly. I'm able to use the same pot used for heating the water as a mug straight afterwards without melting my lips to its edges.



Interesting reply. Isn't this why it's considered poor for cooking pots though? In that it doesn't hold and spread the heat evenly through the pot to the food? A cooking pot that loses heat like that sounds bad for simmering cobbled together pasta sauces for instance. One of my favourite camping recipes.


----------



## randynewmanscat (9 Feb 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Oatcakes and squeezey cheese,


Oatcakes good but no squeezey cheese.


----------



## randynewmanscat (9 Feb 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Here you go. Practise at home first.
> 
> https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/collection/one-pot


Yes. I used that very list last week but made the mistake of cooking two recipes containing chick peas in two days, a bit similar perhaps


----------



## randynewmanscat (9 Feb 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Interesting recipe.
> (will have to google one or two bits)
> but why titanium?
> I understand that it's a poor heat conductor.
> ...


I never tried titanium and wondered how much worse than aluminium it could be. At home I cook with tinned copper pans, I would love to take those but the laughter from other campers would be too much to take so I use an ancient alu Trangia set with the little kettle nesting in the middle.
For simmering I use an old Epigas stove that has a large burner, it has a well spaced flame and can achieve a very pleasing simmer. I refill Coleman none refillable cartridges with 70/30 butane propane, in temperatures greater than 0C there is still enough pressure for a stable simmer flame to the last 100g of gas in a 500g cartridge.
Walking or biking I take the Epigas stove along with a Primus Omnilite, the simmer on the Primus is not the best, the flame circle is too small for my liking but on a high flame setting it puts out enough heat to sauté vegetables meaningfully and even do passable wok cooking, I don't run the Primus on petrol as the simmer is worse than with gas.


----------



## mudsticks (9 Feb 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> Oatcakes good but no squeezey cheese.



It's not something I would eat at home either, but if you are out for days, and resupply options are limited, or even non existant, its very welcome at lunchtime, on an oatcake, under some tomato and a bit of dried parsley leaf. 

You're supposed to refrigerate it after opening, but some of us will risk it in the name of 'living life on the edge' 

The vegetarian patés such as Tartex, are a reasonable substitute too. 

The mushroom one is particularly nice.


----------



## randynewmanscat (9 Feb 2020)

mudsticks said:


> You're supposed to refrigerate it after opening, but some of us will risk it in the name of 'living life on the edge'


Her indoors gets edgy over one day past the use by date, I don't give a monkeys, if it doesn't have flies buzzing around it and its not crawling away then it gets eaten.


----------



## Vantage (9 Feb 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Interesting reply. Isn't this why it's considered poor for cooking pots though? In that it doesn't hold and spread the heat evenly through the pot to the food? A cooking pot that loses heat like that sounds bad for simmering cobbled together pasta sauces for instance. One of my favourite camping recipes.



Absolutely no idea @Blue Hills. I've only used them twice to date and that was for boiling water to add to a pasta pot and a coffee.
Some day my camping culinary skills may expand......possibly


----------



## mudsticks (9 Feb 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> Her indoors gets edgy over one day past the use by date, I don't give a monkeys, if it doesn't have flies buzzing around it and its not crawling away then it gets eaten.



Well maybe with being a 'her outdoors' - most of the time, I too have a fairly strong biome / intestinal flora. 

I've very rarely managed to make myself ill, with food, by just using common sense (and the sniff test). 

I'll very rarely filter water from upland water sources either. 

There's increasing recognition, that overprocessed foods, and oveclean environments can cause problems for our gut, and even exacerbate conditions such as asthma. 

Common sense has done me OK so far, I'm disgustingly healthy most of the time


----------



## jiberjaber (9 Feb 2020)

I'm aghast that no one has mentioned Cassoulet! During my October few weeks in France it was my fav meal of the day, bring to the simmer for 8 mins and tip in a tin of mixed veg then finish off with a big dollop of Bouson (or any garlic & herb soft cheese) and munch through with the aid of bread and wine! 







Another alternative was using the uncle ben's rice packs (add water and heat for a couple of mins) and a tin of tuna... again with cheese to make it creamy!




I lasted one night with fresh food and chopping it up to cook it but it was a bit too much of a faf. Same with Coffee, I took some coffee bags (like giant tea bags of coffee to get a fresh coffee hit but once I discovered the single serving coffee, milk and sugar packets (about 10 for 2 euro) I soon switched to them for convenience and not needing to carry milk.


----------



## randynewmanscat (9 Feb 2020)

jiberjaber said:


> I'm aghast that no one has mentioned Cassoulet!


Well mentioned, that is a very handy dish to have in a camping repertoire. I take dried beans and soak them in a bag of water during the day before I cook them. I can live with the tinned cassoulet but my own is too good to miss.


----------



## mudsticks (9 Feb 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> Well mentioned, that is a very handy dish to have in a camping repertoire. I take dried beans and soak them in a bag of water during the day before I cook them. I can live with the tinned cassoulet but my own is too good to miss.




I'll even take alfalfa seeds, and sprout them along the way, over a few days, to have fresh greens to eat.

Does that qualify me for a 'Full Hippy Wholefoodista' badge ??


----------



## randynewmanscat (9 Feb 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Does that qualify me for a 'Full Hippy Wholefoodista' badge ??


Only if you have a small hydroponic microherb garden on your bike rack.


----------



## mudsticks (9 Feb 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> Only if you have a small hydroponic microherb garden on your bike rack.



Busted 

- and when i'm hiking its clipped to the top of my pack


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Feb 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> For simmering I use an old Epigas stove that has a large burner, it has a well spaced flame and can achieve a very pleasing simmer.



If that's a rather heavy thing, screw on, with a fixed pot mount that rivals a domestic cooker, I may have the same one buried away, from my car camping days.


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Feb 2020)

Vantage said:


> Some day my camping culinary skills may expand......possibly


The answer is to start practicing at home and align what you eat at home with what you'd eat camping. Cooking is pretty simple if you have simple tastes. I pretty much refuse to consider anything that takes longer than twenty minutes.


----------



## randynewmanscat (9 Feb 2020)

Brass weather calls for the one pot alter it until you get sick of it Minestrone. Very versatile dish and you can make use of dried beans and 1/2 salt ham hock resistant to spoiling and with a nice gelatinous bone to thicken and provide taste without excessive weight, if you are meatway inclined of course. I have taken a ham hock, the dried beans and a carton of decent tomato coulis on a 3 day trip and managed to find cabbage and the carrots, celery and onion for the base, a few potatoes cubed or some macaroni pads the beans out for carbs content. I mop mine up with even more carbs, a baguette.
I carry the leftovers in a zip food bag under the lid of a pannier and add something else appropriate to the flavours if I see it along the way.


----------



## randynewmanscat (9 Feb 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> If that's a rather heavy thing, screw on, with a fixed pot mount that rivals a domestic cooker, I may have the same one buried away, from my car camping days.


Very possibly is, if its weighty certainly but the simmer is nice, I made another pot rest out of alu and ditched the useless wind shield but its still not light.


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Feb 2020)

Easily some of the best food ever eaten is whilst cyclecamping...Smash butties with loads of butter on springs to mind on a wet and windy traverse of the Brecon Beacons


----------



## randynewmanscat (9 Feb 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Easily some of the best food ever eaten is whilst cyclecamping...Smash butties with loads of butter on springs to mind on a wet and windy traverse of the Brecon Beacons


Just no. When I am King some things that are just misdemeanours will become capital offences.


----------



## mudsticks (9 Feb 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Easily some of the best food ever eaten is whilst cyclecamping...Smash butties with loads of butter on springs to mind on a wet and windy traverse of the Brecon Beacons



It's amazing what tastes good when you're hungry enough.. And there's limited choice. 

Onion infused potato flakes, parsley rehydrated in thick mushroom soup, and tinned sardines, whilst camped in a corrie in Torridon springs to mind. 

I'd probably be appalled if someone presented with me a meal like that at home. 

But after a full day out, with the sun going down, it was pretty close to ambrosia


----------



## mudsticks (9 Feb 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> Just no. When I am King some things that are just misdemeanours will become capital offences.



You've clearly never been 'properly' hungry, whilst having limited supplies to hand.


----------



## randynewmanscat (9 Feb 2020)

mudsticks said:


> You've clearly never been 'properly' hungry, whilst having limited supplies to hand.


Truly never, I ate tempura prawns* washed down with vintage champagne on the Miage glacier and got too bladdered to acsend Mont Blanc in the early hours, there are no limited supplies in my bubble. Once I was reduced to eating christmas pudding topped with pasteurised custard after the joy of seared young venison haunch with a redcurrant and wine sauce on Christmas day by the side of Stickle Tarn, a low point as desserts go.
*freshly made batter and uncooked prawns


----------



## Ridgeway (9 Feb 2020)

Pretty much anything goes on our camping trips although plenty of BBQ's, salads and very often pizza on the Uuni, even an odd Fondue if it's late enough in the season.


----------



## mudsticks (9 Feb 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> Truly never, I ate tempura prawns* washed down with vintage champagne on the Miage glacier and got too bladdered to acsend Mont Blanc in the early hours, there are no limited supplies in my bubble. Once I was reduced to eating christmas pudding topped with pasteurised custard after the joy of seared young venison haunch with a redcurrant and wine sauce on Christmas day by the side of Stickle Tarn, a low point as desserts go.
> *freshly made batter and uncooked prawns



Well done you.. 

It sounds like you travel with most excellent quatermastering staff. 

#howtheotherhalfeats


----------



## Ridgeway (9 Feb 2020)

Exactly, nice after a long day out and to keep you warm on those cool evenings, i just hope we aren't too close to our camping neighbours when we Fondue


----------



## mudsticks (9 Feb 2020)

Tonight's dinner did, however, come in rather beautiful, biodegradable packaging.


----------



## randynewmanscat (9 Feb 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> Exactly, nice after a long day out and to keep you warm on those cool evenings, i just hope we aren't too close to our camping neighbours when we Fondue


I binned my post as the quotation went west with the dodgy touchpad. Yes fondue and raclette are really good on a long cold evening.


----------



## randynewmanscat (9 Feb 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Tonight's dinner did, however, come in rather beautiful, biodegradable packaging.
> 
> 
> View attachment 503955


Did you plain roast or part poach and roast?


----------



## mudsticks (9 Feb 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> Did you plain roast or part poach and roast?



Just extracted the breasts and thighs. 
By skinning rather than plucking. 

Then fairly quickly oven roasted in olive oil, n herbs. 

A local gamekeeper was culling lots of boys for some reason, so six of them ended up here.


----------



## randynewmanscat (9 Feb 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Just extracted the breasts and thighs.
> By skinning rather than plucking.
> 
> Then fairly quickly oven roasted in olive oil, n herbs.
> ...


The joy and bounty of the countryside.


----------



## mudsticks (9 Feb 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> The joy and bounty of the countryside.



Yup, and the mash to go with, was the real thing, not from a packet.. 

And carrots, and flower sprouts. 

Not camping tonight though, so none of this really counts.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Feb 2020)

I usually carry grape-nuts mixed with that powdered milk stuff, field greens for lunch if available, otherwise those Knorr packets of rice, noodles or potatoes, and a dehydrated meal for dinner. I may expand the menu this year, as my company gave me a nice camping stove for years of service.( I didn't rack up employee of the month, though, that would have paid for a new tent.)


----------



## Ridgeway (11 Feb 2020)

Last year in France:







It kept them busy and full for a while, on the BBQ in some foil with a salad.


----------

